
Mini’s Mission Control is Like Adding an ‘Infinite Popups’ Feature to a Webapp - JangoSteve
http://www.alfajango.com/blog/minis-mission-control-is-like-adding-an-infinite-popups-feature-to-your-website/
======
techiferous
"What you're listening to is my voice!" -- from the video

Wow.

At the very top of my list of "most annoying personality characteristics" is
"won't shut up". I can't imagine someone thinking that teaching a computer to
spout senseless drivel is somehow adding value.

~~~
JangoSteve
Drivel! That's the word I was trying to think of when writing this post, but
it just wasn't coming to me.

